# Facon capacitor required for my bandsaw - Help



## The_Stig (28 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a FACON capacitor off the shelf as mine seems to have blown its lid. There is a model number on the side (7G73160N6T), I thought Google would be my friend but it brought up the Maplin website just like every electronic search does but when I visit their site the product never exists!


----------



## davcefai (28 Dec 2010)

You don't need a Facon cap. Any equivalent will do.

Buy the same MF rating, same or higher voltage rating and you're OK.

The usual snag is the shape. The one you find usually has a different shape and may not fit in the available space.


----------



## chris_d (28 Dec 2010)

This should be a suitable substitute:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=30309&OrderCode=RG67X

HTH,
C


----------



## The_Stig (28 Dec 2010)

Excellent, it looks like I'll have one in the morning  It' be good to get the bandsaw running again as I've been meaning to change the capacitor for months... I won't mention the health and safety risk that I've undertaken to start it when required.

Many thanks!


----------



## trees2timber (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks chris_d, really good guidance. I had the same problem with my bandsaw, went to Maplins, bought the part, wired it up and it worked first time.

Extra info, the capacitor is sold as a run capacitor, not a start capacitor, but that seems to make no difference in a practical sense. Also it comes with four male spade connections sperated by a raised bar that is part of the moulding. With the bar orinentated north south, you connect your two wires either to the top pair of connectors or the bottom pair. It does not matter which is live and which is neutral.


----------



## 9fingers (19 Jul 2011)

Just to add to this advice. A run capacitor may be used as a starting capacitor and often makes a better choice but NEVER, EVER use one sold as a starting capacitor as a replacement for a run capacitor. It will fail very quickly and possibly quite dramatically as it is only designed for intermittent use ie during start up.

Bob


----------

